# problème pr voir les photos de sur apple tv



## alexwell (8 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

j'ai un iPhone 3 gs, et l'apple tv. quand j'ai installé l'apple tv, je pouvais voir les photos du tel à ma tv sans aucun souci.
Hier j'ai installé l'apple remote et j'ai synchronisé mon tel avec itunes sur mon imac. Depuis
je peux écouter la musique de mon tel avec l'apple tv, mais ne peux plus regarder les photos de mon tel l'icône apple tv n'apparait plus. elle apparait uniquement quand je suis dans l'ipod démon tel
Pourriez vous m'aider s'il vous plait


----------



## Bubblefreddo (8 Septembre 2011)

réinitialise peut être l'aTV ....


----------

